# 3 week in VIC December 2016



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello everyone!
Soooooo! My mother and sister are coming to Melbourne to visit me and meet my partner's parents during Xmas time. It will be hot! It will be the season! Unfortunately, they have only 3 weeks  boo! I am wondering that can any one pls help me!

Things they are really want to do:
1) Hot balloon trip sunrise time! Is there any fav place? When is the best time buy tickets or where? Any discount place do you know? 2) Winery tour! Which tour you would recommend? 3)zoo or aquarium? Which one is the must see? 4)Is tramcar dinner worth it to try? 

Oh wow! Thank you so much reading all! Thanks in advance for any advise


----------

